# Never Expected This



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

So yesterday was the day for the cone to come off. He had been doing really well leaving his incision area alone, but had been having episodes of chewing his foot. I thought he was replacing the need to get at his incision with foot licking and it would stop after the cone came off. Got him up yesterday after the first night without the cone and I couldn't believe it! He had really gone at his leg and where they had put the needle and where it was shaved was all red and getting raw. So right on the phone to the vet. They gave me a cream that hopefully will help and said some dogs have a real reaction to intravenous sites. I have to apply it for 5 to 7 days and yes the cone has to go back on. He was crying so bad when I dabbed the cream on it obviously hurt and it took both my husband and I to get the job done. I feel so bad for him. I think it must be helping already though, because he is not going after the leg today since I put the cream on. I never expected his needle area to be an issue. Has anyone else experienced this or has heard of this?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Poor boy! I haven't heard of it, but good to know about.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry your little guy is going through this. I think any time a dog gets shaved there is a chance that the area gets irritated by the clipper. Then it is a vicious cycle of feeling itchy or just irritated which makes them want to lick or bite it. The cream will certainly help. Too bad he has to wear the cone again but he will be good as new in no time.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Awww...So sorry to hear Oliver is that uncomfortable. With the cream and the cone you're ahead of the chance that he could develop a "hot spot" from habitual licking of the wound. 

Get well soon Ollie.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Poor Ollie! Get well soon!!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Well, Kodi didn't lick where his IV was, but they had shaved MUCH too close around his sheath and much too much of his bell and the inside of his legs. (even the vet said he had no idea what the tech saved that much. He has all pink skin there, and he actually got razor burn. He never bothered his incision, but the rash from being shaved drove him crazy. The vet gave us a cream for that too, though I no longer remember what it was. Poor babies!!!


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor Ollie!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oh no...Poor Ollie! Hope your little guy is feeling better soon!


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks guys, I am sorry I should have told you all that it is Hershey that is going through this, not Ollie. The cream they gave me is called viaderm and it is a cortizon, anti fungal anti bacterial. I know what you are talking about Karen, when Ollie was done, they shaved all 4 legs and his entire belly. The vet said they must have had difficulty getting an iv, but he couldn't understand why they gave him a spay shave. He didn't go through what Kodi went through though, poor little man. These techs should know better.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Oops!!! I knew is was Hershey. ☺ I asked the vet not to shave the IV site on Truffles when she was spayed and also when Scout had his teeth cleaned.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

You know Heather I asked too, but they wouldn't do it. Told me they had to shave a small area for the iv. What can you do when they insist. It was a small area, but it has caused big problems. I must say though the cream is very effective. I put it on tonight, which was the second application 12 hours after the first and the difference is amazing. The raw, redness had really calmed down. It looks so much better tonight, so hopefully that will continue.


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

Lollipop got a splinter. She's been in a cone for over a week. I thought she was done, having supervised her for a few hours with no evidence of licking , but then alas! She went at it again. She is back in the cone and looking extremely pitiful. I don't know too many dogs who look as pitiful as her with her cone on. 
May I recommend to all that you request that your groomer does not shave the "sanitary" area. 1. Dogs tend to be sensitive to it. 2. The hair there doesn't tangle nearly as much (or even at all) when it is left alone. My girls only shave was for their spays and I have almost no issues. My first dog who regularly got groomed and shaved on her belly constantly had painful little tangles. I have quit shaving the puppies I see. I also am trying to leave that area a bit longer on other dogs. 
Sorry kinda off topic. For those who keep their pups in full cost, I'd love to hear what you have noticed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## katscleancutdogs (May 18, 2016)

And I am so sorry that your baby is suffering. (That was the start of my response that apparently didn't leave my head.) 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> You know Heather I asked too, but they wouldn't do it. Told me they had to shave a small area for the iv. What can you do when they insist. It was a small area, but it has caused big problems. I must say though the cream is very effective. I put it on tonight, which was the second application 12 hours after the first and the difference is amazing. The raw, redness had really calmed down. It looks so much better tonight, so hopefully that will continue.


There's not much you can do if they insist... I do understand that they want to prevent infection. Good to hear that little Hershey is feeling much better now.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie recently had a hot spot on her belly that she kept licking. I think it started because of some mats near her vulva, which I cut out. I was going to take her to the vet but my dog walker said to try Gold Bond anti-itch cream instead. She also said that folks in the dog show world often use it and it is very effective and cheaper than going to the vet. I tried it and it worked great.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ollie"s Mom said:


> You know Heather I asked too, but they wouldn't do it. Told me they had to shave a small area for the iv. What can you do when they insist. It was a small area, but it has caused big problems. I must say though the cream is very effective. I put it on tonight, which was the second application 12 hours after the first and the difference is amazing. The raw, redness had really calmed down. It looks so much better tonight, so hopefully that will continue.


Kodi has had IV's a few times, and Pixel once. They have never had to shave them. (of course I requested that they NOT shave!)


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

krandall said:


> Kodi has had IV's a few times, and Pixel once. They have never had to shave them. (of course I requested that they NOT shave!)


I also requested that Truffles abdomen be shaved as little as possible with her spay. The hair was only shaved along the sides of the incision. I think they get that request a lot. &#128522;


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

These poor little ones, bad enough we make them go through spay/neuter, which is absolutely the right thing to do, but when complications occur on what should be a routine procedure it is so sad. So sorry for Lollipop, I get it, I hope she is better very soon and can lose the cone.


----------



## Dee Dee (Jul 24, 2015)

Poor Hershey! I hope that heals up fast. No fun at all. Sophie had a catheter at least four times this summer and she was bothering the area afterwards and I saw a bald spot. As the hair grew it started coming in white and now it just keeps getting bigger and bigger as her hair grows longer. She of course no longer bothers it though. Hugs to Hershey!

(here is a pic when it was first growing back in the white patch is much bigger now very noticeable)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I told my vet that unless absolutely necessary, Tucker wasn't to be shaved for his IV, either. (I also told them how long it takes for the coat to grow back, they seemed to have not even given that a consideration,) and that unless it was an emergency situation I thought they would probably be able to do with out that. They used alcohol to wet down and move aside that area's hair, and were able to to just fine. I think shaving is just the quick-and-dirty way to put in an IV.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

Thanks everyone, especially you Dee Dee taking the time to wish Hersh well considering everything you and little Sophie are going through, I sure hope something good comes from your research on fecal transplants. Crazy how her hair came in white on that one spot. That is cute.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Emmie was bit by my sister's neighbor's bulldog 2-3 years ago. The puncture wounds were near the left eye, neck, and one of her ears. The vet trimmed the hair on the left ear to facilitate healing and the hair grew back white on that ear. It is something that people comment on and it seems to go with her sassy personality. Since the injury a number of folks have told me this is not uncommon with horses and dogs when they're bit or gashed.

You can see the white ear pretty well in this picture of Emmie and her BFF Benjamin, taken at a Havanese meetup last weekend.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Sheri said:


> I told my vet that unless absolutely necessary, Tucker wasn't to be shaved for his IV, either. (I also told them how long it takes for the coat to grow back, they seemed to have not even given that a consideration,) and that unless it was an emergency situation I thought they would probably be able to do with out that. They used alcohol to wet down and move aside that area's hair, and were able to to just fine. I think shaving is just the quick-and-dirty way to put in an IV.


I agree.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MarinaGirl said:


> Emmie was bit by my sister's neighbor's bulldog 2-3 years ago. The puncture wounds were near the left eye, neck, and one of her ears. The vet trimmed the hair on the left ear to facilitate healing and the hair grew back white on that ear. It is something that people comment on and it seems to go with her sassy personality. Since the injury a number of folks have told me this is not uncommon with horses and dogs when they're bit or gashed.
> 
> You can see the white ear pretty well in this picture of Emmie and her BFF Benjamin, taken at a Havanese meetup last weekend.


Actually, it doesn't even have to be a bite or cut on a horse. Most often, white hair regrowth on horses is from rubs or pressure. They are really common on horses' withers, either from poorly fitting saddles or even from wearing heavy blankets in the winter. Often there is no break in the skin, or even abnormal loss of hair.


----------



## Ollie"s Mom (May 23, 2014)

I never knew that before, fascinating. Emmie and her buddies are so darn cute.


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

Poor baby! I have always been concerned with this especially since Django has had his share of needles but I've never read anything about it so I assumed irritation wasn't a concern. So sorry your dog has to deal with this but it sounds like the cream is helping. I'm sure a few extra belly rubs as well will take the discomfort away. :smile2:


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Leo developed a sebaceous cyst on his side. Over 8 /9 months it very slowly grew in size until it was about the size of a large acorn. This summer it came to a head. With my vet's go ahead I lanced iand drained it, cleaned it with hydrogen peroxide and dabbed Polysporin on it. I repeated the process about two weeks later when the cyst was starting to refill. The cyst completely cleared up and left no trace behind but as the hair began to grow back it came in a dark gold surrounded by very pale gold hair. It's been about 4 months since the cyst healed and the regrowth of coat is about an inch or so long but it is still dark gold. It looks funny but it is nice that the cyst went away.


----------

